# Withdrawn



## LarzBahrs (Apr 2, 2022)

Up for grabs is this crusty August of 78 cruiser. Has a early post war locking Springer and s2s with a rear atom drum. Should be a solid project. Wheels look like they will clean up in decently. Frame has a very slight flat spot in one of the canti tubes by the seat post but it's not bad. The springer looks to have a small dent in one of the legs by the headtube. No rust, rot or putting going on on the frame. Atom Drum works well and positron derailleur works! Shipping is around 100 so let's start the bidding at 200 shipped


----------

